# Mounting Screw Mount Lenses



## wjk (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello---any tips on the best way to mount Leica/Canon screw mount lenses?---ie, best way to align the threads etc.--Thanks.


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 13, 2007)

"Gently, Brother, gently, pray!"

[from The Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam, 37th verse, 3rd edition.  Fitzgerald.]


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry, but that oddest question ever or you left something out.:???: 

Leica L39 mount is and was used by several different camera companies including Canon. Most L39 lens should work on any camera with the L39 mount. It&#8217;s a tread and you simply tread it on. That&#8217;s it. If the lens or camera has been cross-thread they will need repairing.

Now if you want to use these lenses on a camera without the L39 mount. You will need to get a lens adapter. In the US http://cameraquest.com/ is a good place to start and then Ebay


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 13, 2007)

When you first start to mount the lens, turn it counter-clockwise slowly until you hear/feel it 'click' just a bit.  This means that the beginning of the threads are lined up, and there is much less chance of cross-threading that way.

This works on ALL threads, not just screw mount lenses.  It is especially effective when something is threaded into a soft material, like plastic or wood, and you don't want to cross-thread it and start new threads; it gets weaker each time.

But still, be gentle.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 14, 2007)

All good advices!   However, I never had a problem aligning the threads with Leicas or Canons. They are so well made that it's practically impossible to mis-align them. Follow Jeremy's advice and you should never have a problem.


----------



## usayit (Jan 14, 2007)

Same advice I use for bolts and nuts in general.  Ever cross thread a spark plug into an aluminum engine??


----------

